# Tickling as a form of of foreplay



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Any others incorporate tickling as part of your foreplay? My wife and I are laughing all the way to the bedroom. She is extremely ticklish. In my admittedly limited and biased experience I've found the highly ticklish to also be quite sensual and responsive to all manner of tactile sensations.

Our tickle play can go from no holds barred, pinning her down, shrieking to the slow tracing with a single finger all over sensitive skin.

It lends itself to fun flirting where she teases me knowing full well payback will be me tickling her.

I particularly enjoy her ticklish feet. When we are at the movies she often slips off her sandal or shoe and casually drapes her leg over mine placing her ticklish bare foot inches from my hand and I will caress and lightly tickle her toes just to the point where she is about to lose her composure. A way to be "intimate" without being intimate in public.

Of course she likes to give as well as get and we often engage in some playful bed tickle wrestling before the main event.

The more we explore this, the more it has become integrated into our intimate sharing. We differentiate the ticklish response and type of tickling as "tickle" tickling which is the non-sexual sort one most often thinks of when someone tickles the ribs. The public kind of tickling. Then there is "erotic" tickling which for us is something slow and light like kisses on the neck or nibbling theear or toes and lightly dancing fingertips or a soft brush over sensitive skin. This elicits much writhing along with as many moans as there are soft giggles.

This has also led us to explore restraint and other forms of play. We have a box full of tickle toys. Electric toothbrushes are not just for cleaning teeth!

Any others indulge in this form of foreplay? :rofl:


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Maneo said:


> *Then there is "erotic" tickling which for us is something slow and light like kisses on the neck or nibbling theear or toes and lightly dancing fingertips or a soft brush over sensitive skin. This elicits much writhing along with as many moans as there are soft giggles.*
> 
> 
> Any others indulge in this form of foreplay? :rofl:


We do also.
Mostly the erotic tickling over her collarbone , neck and other areas [ don't want to go into detail.]
It starts off as , a light touch and then I escalate it. Her entire body become sensitive.
Sometimes we do it in public , but in a way that nobody would notice. It's all in the touch.
Sometimes I use a feather. [ Bought especially for that purpose.]

Nice stuff!


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I am soooooo envious of your tickle time. I like to tickle just as much as I like to be tickled, problem is, my wife doesn't quite share the same feelings about it. I always caress/tickle the bottoms of her feet, around her ankles as well as her wrists and the small of her back.
I believe tonight I shall request reciprocation on the tickling...sound like what I've been missing.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

My fiancee tickles m a lot, because I am uber-ticklish (I'm ticklish everywhere, literally). Sometimes I think she does it as foreplay (unknowingly to her as well) and sometimes she does it because she just wants to bug the **** out of me


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I love tickling and being tickled.

I'm one of those that if you tell me your going to tickle me I get the giggles.

I love it from my ears to my toes... just don't pin me down or I'll panic. 
I need to be able to wiggle away.

I find the slower and lighter the hand/fingers move the more sensual it feels.

Yum...must ask for a 'tickle' next time were playing together.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

waiwera said:


> I love it from my ears to my toes... just don't pin me down or I'll panic. I need to be able to wiggle away.


Totally hear you. Sometimes my fiancee will do it in the morning before I get up to get dressed, so I can't really get up and get away (I sleep in my underwear and I don't think kids should see their dad like that, and sometimes the kids will come in if they hear me getting tickled).

One time it actually made me start to panic because she wouldn't quit and I had nowhere to go. Took 5 minutes or so, but I got there.

I need to know there is a way out or I'll start to panic.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

kingsfan said:


> Totally hear you. Sometimes my fiancee will do it in the morning before I get up to get dressed, so I can't really get up and get away (I sleep in my underwear and I don't think kids should see their dad like that, and sometimes the kids will come in if they hear me getting tickled).
> 
> One time it actually made me start to panic because she wouldn't quit and I had nowhere to go. Took 5 minutes or so, but I got there.
> 
> I need to know there is a way out or I'll start to panic.


My h only ever pinned me down once...it was in our early dating days and he straddled me and started to tickle me ...at first I fought to get out then I just started to cry.

I can still remember the look of horror on his face (he'd not seen me cry before)... it had been all fun and games until then! 

He still tickles me these days...he just doesn't pin me down.

Not sure why I panic. I guess I just like to have personal control, which being pinned down takes away.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

When you don't have a way out of a situation, you lose personal control. You are left at the mercy of someone else. No one likes that.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

We solved the panic problem when tickled by agreeing on a special safe word. When it is said, no matter what, all activity, including tickling, stops.
Came upon this when I would stop tickling her when she naturally tried to squirm away while saying (or shrieking) "Stop! That tickles! Stop!" She might say that after a few seconds of tickling. After this happened a few times and we were having our quiet "pillow talk" time she said, "you know when you tickle me and I say stop, I don't Really mean stop." 
At which point we came up with a special shared "safe word" that is nothing like "stop" or "quit" but is our special word that means Stop for Real.
This also allows us to indulge in a little fun role play when tickling or engaging in other things and feeds fantasies of "no mercy" when in reality there is always mercy.
The most sensual tickle play is not the image of the shrieking, thrashing tickled person but a much quieter, yet so much more intense and intimate touching that elicits sensual writhing and squirming and goosebumps and biting lower lips and clenching fists and shallow breathing and soft giggles and whispers of "OMG stop that tickles so much!" which of course is a signal for me to continue unless/until the safe word is uttered.
My wife says for her tickling is a love/hate thing and 51% of her loves being tickled and 49% of her can't stand being tickled.
It is that little 2% that makes all the difference. And using a safe word that makes it all work.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a safe word now too. Butterscotch


----------



## Gob Bluth (Jul 12, 2010)

I am in the same boat as Indy TM. I enjoy tickling (both giving and receiving) and my lovely wife does not in any fashion. What she does do - is allow me to have a special night a couple times a year to tickle her. 

We keep it very informal but have a great time.

I love hearing others who utilize it in the marriage bed. Congrats!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

we do play like this, but rarely is it sexual, or leading to sex....it can happen during oral sex, a certain lick or accidental touch can lead to a few moments of silly-ness.

i have a tendency to jump a mile when being tickled, so not so much in public, but like the thread yesterday about wrestling, it gets started from a poke, or a playful nudge/shove, talkin smack.

usually the two go hand in hand, once a wet willie has been done, there must be get back, a tickle can flip, to a "submission hold".


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

That's probably the first time some said 'wet willie' on this forum and it didn't refer to a penis.


----------

